# الاقسام المريخية > اخبار المريخ 2021م >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين وأخبار واعمدة الأربعاء  7 أبريل 2021 م

## علي سنجة

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الصدى


نذر مواجهة دامية بين جماهير المريخ ومجموعات سوداكال بالاستاد بسبب شداد.

أبو جبل : خطاب الاتحاد للفيفا تم إرساله بطريقة صحيحة وما نسب لي عار من الصحة.
*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة الأحمر الوهاج

تيري يقترب من التمديد وابوعاقلة على أبواب نادٍ جديد.

استهداف الاتحاد للمريخ يتواصل.

سوداكال يحشد البلطجية والأحمر يتدرب بالكونغو. 
الكندو يعلنها مجددا بشأن ملف سيف تيري.

التصعيد مستمر وجماهير المريخ تعتصم داخل النادي.

مولودية الجزائر يتعرض لصدمة قوية 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رسميا المريخ يجدد عقد  لاعبه سيف تيري لمدة ثلاث سنوات العقد وقع في  الكنغو





*

----------


## علي سنجة

*صحيفة نجوم الكرة


بالمستندات المريخ في قلب التسجيلات.

الاحمر يتدرب بكنشاسا ويتابع فيتا كلوب في الدوري.

فيتا كلوب يحقق الفوز تحت أنظار المريخ.

الكندو : أي اخفاق في ملف سيف تيري مسؤلية سوداكال.

اتحاد الكرة يؤكد استمرار حرمان المريخ من التسجيلات.

لجنة سجل العضوية والمظالم تبدأ عملها.

المريخ يؤدي تمارين سباحة تحت إشراف المصري.

اتحاد الجماهير يواصل الانجازات ويستلم مكتب تنفيذي سوداكال.

الاطلاع على كشوفات العضوية يفجر المفاجأة.. ونجوم الكرة تكشف الكثير بالمستندات.

طاقم التحكيم الموريتاني يصل فجر الغد... والقائد يعد بأفضل ختام.

البعثة تنتظر المسحة الطبية اليوم واستلام النتائج ظهر الغد.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*بالمستندات المريخ في قلب التسجيلات


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ ينهي خدمات الأوغندي سعيدي تمهيداً لضم محترف



ا

أنهى نادي المريخ رسمياً تعاقده مع اللاعب الأوغندي سعيدي شونيه، وذلك وفقاً للتقرير الفني الذي أعده المدرب الإنجليزي لي كلارك والذي أشار خلاله إلى عدد من اللاعبين ممن يجب مغادرتهم كشوفات الفريق إضافة للاعبين الذي يحتاج لهم المريخ خلال فترة التسجيلات الحالية والتي ستنطلق في الثاني عشر من شهر أبريل وجاء إنهاء التعاقد مع الأوغندي تمهيداً لضم أحد اللاعبين الأجانب مكانه خلال التسجيلات المقبلة.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الإعلاميين السودانيين الذين غطوا مفاوضات سد النهضة  في زيارة لبعثة نادي المريخ في كينشاسا مساء امس




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* 						المريخ يعلن تجديد التعاقد مع سيف تيري

  سيف تيري يوقع للمريخ





الخرطوم: باج نيوز
بعد شدّ وجذب، يقول النادي، إنّه تمّ حسم التعاقد مع اللاعب.
أعلن نادي المريخ، عن حسم صفقة اللاعب سيف تيري، وتجديد التعاقد معه، الأربعاء.



وقال  المكتب الإعلامي للنادي”حسم رئيس نادي المريخ آدم سوداكال صفقة تجديد نجم  الفريق سيف تيري، وجدّد اللاعب اليوم الأربعاء تعاقده مع الزعيم في صفقة  أكملها رئيس النادي بنجاح”.
ولم يكشف النادي مدّة التعاقد مع اللاعب.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المريخ يصدم الهلال بتجديد عقد تيري
السودان - بدر الدين بخيت




تيري خلال التوقيع
فاجأ  رئيس المريخ السوداني، آدم سوداكال، الجميع بالنادي الأحمر، وكذلك في  الغريم الهلال، بتجديد عقد المهاجم سيف تيري، فجر اليوم الأربعاء، بالعاصمة  الكونغولية كينشاسا.

ويتواجد المريخ في كينشاسا، منذ نهار أمس  الثلاثاء، لخوض مباراته الأخيرة بدوري أبطال إفريقيا، هذا الموسم، أمام  فيتا كلوب الكونغولي.

ووقع سيف تيري على عقد لمدة موسمين، تضمن بندا  ينص على أنه في حال تلقي اللاعب، عرضا للإعارة لأي نادٍ، فإنه يجب أن يوقع  على موسم آخر إضافي مع للمريخ.

وشكل تجديد عقد تيري، ضربة قوية لآمال الهلال، الذي فاوضه بالفعل قبل سفره للكونغو، وكان ينتظر عودته من هناك ليكمل التفاوض.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#السوباط يختار #الرحيل عن الهلال وتدخلات تؤجل إعلان القرار




خبرك: ناهد بشير الباقر

تصاعدت حدة التوتر في نادي الهلال خلال الساعات القليلة الماضية بسبب الصراعات بين أعضاء لجنة التطبيع ما جعل رئيس اللجنة، هشام السوباط يعلن عدم رغبته في المواصلة، ويختار التنحي عن منصبه.
وتدخلت شخصيات هلالية بارزة على رأسها الفريق ميرغني إدريس إلى جانب الدكتور كمال شداد رئيس اتحاد كرة القدم، جعل السوباط يؤجل قرار تنحيه عن رئاسة النادي لحين الفراغ من مباراة فريق الكرة في دوري أبطال أفريقيا أمام مازيمبي الكونغولي في الجولة الأخيرة لدور المجموعات التي ربما تعلن تأهل الهلال للدور ربع النهائي من البطولة القارية الأكبر للأندية.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من تمرين امس








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â–  الــعنــاويـــــن الــعــالميـــــة  :




• ريال مدريد يقهر الغيابات بثلاثية في ليفربول.. والسيتي يفلت من فخ دورتموند
• إصابة فاران بفيروس كورونا.. وريال مدريد يُحمل منتخب فرنسا المسؤولية 
• كورونا يصطاد سيرجي جنابري نجم بايرن ميونخ قبل موقعة سان جيرمان
• ركلات الترجيح تُلحق موناكو بسان جيرمان في ربع نهائي كأس فرنسا
• الخور يتعادل مع الدحيل.. ويعيد الخريطيات للدرجة الثانية بالدوري القطري
• السد يهزم الريان في كلاسيكو.. والتعادل يحكم موقعة الأهلي وقطر في الدوري
• الحكومة الإيطالية تعلن حضور الجماهير لمباريات كأس الأمم الأوروبية
• برشلونة يعرض أحد لاعبيه "ديمبلي أو جريزمان" على باريس لاستعادة نيمار
• إسكتلندا تستعد لليورو بمواجهة لوكسمبورج وهولندا ودياً
• رابطة الألمانية تناقش إقامة معسكر لتدريب الأندية على الحجر الصحي
• اليوفا يوقف كوديلا مدافع سلافيا براج التشيكي بسبب العنصرية
• أياكس واليونايتد يتسلحان بالتاريخ في ربع نهائي الدوري الأوروبي
• الاتحاد الآسيوي يلزم الأندية السعودية بقواعده في دوري الأبطال
• مدرب بورتو: لن يخدعني سقوط تشيلسي الساحق أمام وست بروميتش
• بيرلو: رئيس يوفنتوس أبلغني بلقائه مع أليجري .. ديبالا جاهز للمباريات
• بيبي: سنواجه تشيلسي بتواضع وشغف .. فرنانديز: يونايتد فريق بطولات
• توخيل: لن نعاقب روديجر وكيبا.. وإقالتي من باريس لم تستغرق دقيقتين 
• الأرجنتيني أليخاندرو جوميز: فضلت إشبيلية على عروض سعودية وأمريكية
• جوارديولا: سنفوز على دورتموند ارضه .. كلوب: جعلنا الأمور سهلة على الريال 
• فينيسيوس: كنت أنتظر تمريرة كروس.. ولم نحسم التأهل




*

----------


## علي سنجة

*المريخ يُجدد عقد سيف تيري لـ (3) سنوات





علم (باج نيوز) من مصادر  مطلعة أن نادي المريخ أنهى الجدل بالتجديد لمهاجمه سيف تيري هداف دوري أبطال افريقيا حتى الآن مناصفة مع لاعب بلوزداد الجزائري أمير سعيود.


وأكدت مصادر متطابقة أن رئيس نادي المريخ آدم عبدالله سوداكال أنهى الصفقة مع وكيل اللاعب وسلمه المبلغ المتفق عليه (كاش) مقابل التجديد للمريخ لثلاث مواسم.


وعلم (باج نيوز) أن مبلغ تجديد عقد تيري دفعه الرئيس الشرفي لنادي المريخ أحمد التازي.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*■ مــفــكـــــرة الْــيـــــــوْمَ  :







❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  ربع النهائي بورتو - البرتغال (-- : --) تشيلسي - إنجلترا 21:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب*
 بايرن ميونيخ - ألمانيا (-- : --) باريس سان جيرمان - فرنسا 21:00  beIN Perm 1  الذهاب




..................................................  .........

❖ #الدوري_الإسباني  ﺍﻻﺳﺒﻮﻉ 29


* ريال سوسييداد (-- : --) أتلتيك بيلباو 21:00  beIN  الذهاب 1-0


..................................................  .........


❖ #الدوري_الإيطالي  مباريات مؤجلة


* يوفنتوس (-- : --) نابولي 18:45  beIN 3  الذهاب 0-1


* انتر ميلان (-- : --) ساسولو 18:45  beIN 4  الذهاب 3-0





..................................................  .........


 ■ نــتــائــج مباريــات الامس  :



❖ #دوري_أبطال_أوروبا  ربع النهائي


* مانشستر سيتي - إنجلترا (2 : 1) بوروسيا دورتموند - ألمانيا
* ريال مدريد - إسبانيا (3 : 1) ليفربول - إنجلترا
#ملحوظة : مباريات الإياب يوم 14 ابريل


..................................................  .........

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواصل استعدادته لفيتا


ووعد من زملاء عجب بكسب النقاطـ


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قالها واكدها تيري الفنان



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى 
إسماعيل حسن 
.. أبداً ما هنت يا مريخنا يوماً علينا 




المؤتمر الصحفي الذي عقده المجلس المكلف ظهر أمس الأول بفندق كانون بالخرطوم 2، وضع النقاط على الحروف الغامضة.. وكشف الكثير من الحقائق والتفاصيل الخاصة بخارطة الطريق في المرحلة المقبلة..

* وعقب نهايته مباشرة، التقى السيدان علي أسد، ومحمد موسى الكندو، برئيس الاتحاد العام في مكتبه، للتأكد فقط من كونه هو الذي خاطب الشرطة لتمنع قيام جمعية 27 مارس، فأكد على ذلك.. وحسب موقع سبورتاق، قال في هذا اللقاء ما معناه إنه قصد بذلك الخطاب للشرطة، أن تحفظ النظام، وتمنع حدوث أي احتكاكات، أو أحداث تؤثر على مباراة المنتخب الوطني أمام جنوب أفريقيا في اليوم التالي.. اللي هو يوم 28 مارس..!!

* وبدون أن يرمش له جفن، قال إنه لا يعترف بأي جمعية لا يدعو لها سوداكال رئيس النادي حسب زعمه.. وإنه سيعترف فقط بجمعية العاشر من أبريل الجاري، باعتبار أن سوداكال هو الذي دعا لها…

* لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله أخي الدكتور كمال شداد.. على أي أساس وبأي قانون في العالم، تفرض قراراتك الشخصية على مجلس إدارتك الذي اجتمع وصادق على قيام جمعية 27، وكلف عضوين منه لمراقبتها؟

* وبأي نظام أساسي تتدخل في شؤون نادي المريخ، وتبطل قرارات جمعيته العمومية التي انعقدت بالفعل، إذا كانت الفيفا نفسها لا تملك هذا الحق…؟؟

* حيلك حيلك أخي شداد… إذا كنت تظن أن حضور أسد والكندو إليك في مكتبك، ضعفاً أو عدم قناعة بسلامة موقف مجلسهما المكلف، فلتعلم أنهما فعلاً ذلك ظناً منهما أن ما يرد في الأسافير عن موقفك من قضية المريخ ليس صحيحاً كله، لذا أرادا أن يسمعا منك بعضمة لسانك، حتى لا يُلام مجلسهما المكلف وهما من كبار أعضائه، على أي خطوة تالية، إذا أكدت على موقفك المعادي لرغبة أهل المريخ..

* ونحسب أنهما بهذه الخطوة، أكدا فهمهما العالي للقوانين الرياضية.. وتقديرهما الأدبي لمنصبك كرئيس للاتحاد..

* عموماً…. واضح أنك أخي الدكتور كمال شداد، طغيت وتجبرت، وليس لديك أي استعداد لأن تستمع إلى صوت العقل، وتراجع موقفك بشأن الأزمة المريخية، وبالتالي يجب أن تكون مستعداً لتحمل عواقب هذا الطغيان، لأن جماهير المريخ، أعلنت بالصوت العالي أمس عبر العديد من البوستات والمنشورات، أنها لن تسمح بقيام جمعية عشرة أبريل.. والرهيفة التنقد..

* وأكدت كذلك أنها بعد أن جربت كل السبل الحضارية والقانونية والسلمية، لن تتردد في تجريب أسلوب الغاب إذا كنت تريد أن تجرها إليه جراً أخي الدكتور كمال شداد..

* وعلى صعيد المجلس المكلف، أكد الأخ علي أسد في التنوير الصحفي أمس عقب المؤتمر مباشرة، أنهم وجهوا اللجان التي تم تعيينها، بالشروع فوراً في التجهيز للجمعية الانتخابية.. وإلى ذلك فستبدأ لجنة العضوية والمظالم ترتيب كشف العضوية اليوم، وتسليمه للجنة الانتخابات، لتتمكن على ضوئه من تحديد موعد الجمعية الانتخابية..

* وأبداً ما هنت يا مريخنا يوماً علينا..

سطور.. سطور.. سطور

* جلس على المنصة في المؤتمر الصحفي الإخوة علي أسد والكندو وعمر محمد عبد الله ومولانا البلولة..

* أداره بحنكة زميلنا الكبير عوض عبيد، ومنح جميع الحاضرين الفرص لتوجيه أسئلتهم بدون أي مقاطعة..

* شرف المؤتمر عدد مقدر من الزملاء، وطرحوا أسئلتهم بكل شفافية، وردت عليها المنصة بكل صراحة ووضوح..

* أكد الكندو أنهم لا يملون على اتحاد الجماهير ما يفعله، إنما العكس هو الصحيح..

* في حفظ الله ورعايته غادرت بعثة المريخ إلى الكونغو لملاقاة فيتا كلوب في الجولة الأخيرة للمجموعة الأولى لبطولة الأندية الأفريقية الأبطال، وهنا أراهن لو عدل الحكم الموريتاني المكلف بإدارتها في قراراته، وخاف الله في صافرته، فسيعود المريخ من هناك بالنقاط الثلاث، أو نقطة..

* وكفى.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي 
احمد محمد الحاج
تيري ضد (التبخيس) والتفكير خارج الصندوق




â–،  لا حديث هذه الأيام سوى الحديث عن بقاء سيف تيري بصفوف الفرقة الحمراء أو تحوّله إلى العرضة شمال معقل الغريم التقليدي نادي (الهلال) بعد أن أضحت المفاوضات (جهراً) والتي تسببت في بعض الإنقسامات بالمنظومة الزرقاء خصوصاً في ظل مماطلة (سوداكال) وتهرّب (الكندو) وجماعته.

â–،  في البدء نقول أن كل لاعب لديه طموح وحق مشروع في أن يسعى إلى الأفضل خلال مسيرته الكروية والحديث عن الإنتماء أو رد الجميل بات أمراً من عاطفة الماضي الجيّاشة التي لن تمنح لاعب كرة القدم أية ميزة في المستقبل البعيد.

â–،  لاعب كرة القدم يعتبر ممارسة هذه الرياضة (كمهنة) يؤسس منها لمستقبله لأنه لن يكون بذات الصخب والعنفوان إلى أرذل العمر وستنقضي فترته بالملاعب مهما كابر واجتهد.

â–،  لأن تلك الفترة في مجال كرة القدم (كلاعب) ما هى إلا محطة عابرة يزرع خلالها محصوله المستقبلي ليدّخره للأيام (العجاف) بعد أن يغادر من محطته إياها.

â–،  لو طلب تيري (مليون دولار) لثلاث سنوات فهو على حق، ولو زاد في مطالبه فليس عليه حرج إلأا لمن يبخسونه ويقللون من شأنه.

â–،  فالأمر في نهاية المطاف خاضع (للعرض) و (الطلب) وتيري عرض منتوجه بمشاركته لصدارة هدافي دوري أبطال إفريقيا مع الجزائري أمير سعيود برصيد (ستة) أهداف وقيادته لمنتخب بلاده للعبور إلى الكان بإحرازه هدفين في أهم جولتين أمام ساوتومي وجنوب إفريقيا.

â–،  إذا ذلك عرضه وعلى الجميع أن يقدّم طلبه وفقاً لما يتّسق مع طموح اللاعب.

â–،  سيف تيري لاعب مظلوم (تسويقياً) وعليه أن يوسّع من دائرة تفكيره خارج نطاق (مريخ – هلال) طالما أنه بات ذائع الصيت بالقارة السمراء وأفضل فترة يمكن أن يسوّق خلالها تيري نفسه هى الفترة التي تعقب نهائيات الأمم الإفريقية بالكاميرون (2022) في يناير القادم.

â–،  فطالما أن المهاجم الدولي قد طمح في تمييز نفسه كمهاجم بإمكانه أن يضرب عصفورين بحجر (يجدد للمريخ لعام) ويحصل على حق التنازل في حالة مفاوضته من قبل إحدى الأندية عقب الكان (2022) ووقتها سيستفيد اللاعب والنادي في آن واحد.

â–،  وعلى سبيل المثال وليس الحصر قارنوا ما طلبه سيف تيري مع القيمة المالية لصفقات بعض اللاعبين الذين تعاقدت معهم الأندية العربية خلال الفترة الماضية لتدعيم صفوفها للإستحقاق الإفريقي.

â–،  تعاقد الزمالك المصري مع المهاجم المغربي (محمد أوناجم) بمليون ونصف المليون دولار وجاء وأعاره إلى الوداد لمدة (ستة أشهر) بمائة ألف دولار.

â–،  تعاقد النادي الأهلي المصري مع المهاجم الزامبي (والتر بواليا) لأربعة مواسم بصفقة إقتربت من المليوني دولار.

â–،  تعاقد نادي الترجي التونسي مع المهاجم العاجي على سبيل الإعارة (ويليام توغي) لمدة ستة أشهر سيتقاضى بموجبها اللاعب مبلغ (عشرة آلاف دولار شهرياً) مع أحقّية الشراء نهاية الموسم بقيمة مليون ونصف المليون دولار من ناديه البلجيكي ميشلن.

â–،  حصيلة ثلاثي الهجوم المليوني أعلاه (بلغة الأرقام) في دوري الأبطال جاءت على النحو التالي: أحرز أوناجم (هدف وحيد)، وسجّل ويليام توغي (هدف وحيد) وساهم والتر بواليا مع الأهلي بهدف وحيد.

â–،  بخّس المنظرون القيمة المالية لسيف تيري وسخروا من مطالبه رغم أنه تفوّق على جميع اللاعبين أعلاه وسجّل لفريقه (ستة أهداف) في مسابقة دوري أبطال إفريقيا رغم عدم الإستقرار الإداري والفني والنفسي ذاته لتيري بعد ان عانى ما عانى خلال الفترات الماضية.

â–،  لاعب ظل يحرز أهدافاً في أحلك الظروف وأصعب المباريات من حقّه أن يقيّم نفسه التقييم المناسب دون التقليل من شأنه والتعامل مع مطالبه بالإستحالة أو وصفها بالمزايدة.

â–،  فالذهب عيار 21 يختلف عن 22 و 24.

â–،  دولياً سجّل تيري في مرمى (بوروندي – اثيوبيا – غينيا – زامبيا – ساوتومي – جنوب إفريقيا).

â–،  من تتعاقد معهم الأندية العربية بملايين الدولارات ليس أفضل من سيف على الإطلاق إلا أننا دوماً ما نقلل من إمكانياتنا ونبخّس من منتوجنا ولا نتقن الترويج له.

â–،  حاجة أخيرة كده :: ضد التبخيس.








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في السلك 
بابكرسلك

مو عبد الرحمن 



*ناس ليفر بول عندهم المصري مو صلاح 

*وناس الهلال عندهم السوداني مو عبد الرحمن 
*وكلمة مو ما كلمة ساي 
*كلمة لها معنى 
*هي اختصار لكلمة معلم
*وهو اختصار عالمي 
*بس اختلاف اللغات واللهجات بغير في المصطلح شويه 
*في أمريكا الجنوبية مثلاً 
*الواو عندهم ياء 
*فينطقون (واو) ياي 
*وينطقون جوبا (جيبا)
*لذا تصبح (مو ) عندهم (مي)
*فيقولون ميسي وهي تعني مو سي 
*زي مو صلاح 
*وأهل البادية في الأرجنتين ينطقون الواو ألف 
*فتصبح مو صلاح مثلاً عندهم (ما صلاح)
*ومن الحتة دي جات مارادونا 
*هو في معلم اكتر من مارادونا؟؟؟؟
*المهم معنى (مو) هو معلم 
*ومو عبد الرحمن معلم 
*لاعب وصل بسرعة لمرحلة النضج الكروي 
*يؤدي باحترافية كبيرة تظهر في الاستلام والتمرير والحركة بدون كرة 
*وفضلاً عن الاحترافية يؤدي بحرفية كبيرة تظهر في إجادته التهديف ومهارة كسر التسلل والبرود في التعامل مع الكرة في منطقة المرمى والتمركز السليم والثقة بالنفس 
*الأمر الذي أدى لشفائه من جائحة الكرة السودانية وكوفيدها المزمن والذي وصل موديله لكوفيد ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ، 
*مو عبد الرحمن لاعب مهول 
*ظهرت مواهبه مع المريخ ومع الفريق الجزائري وبالمنتخب 
*وإن كان ألقه يخبو مع الهلال نوعا ما 
*لأن طريقة اللعب وصناعة اللعب في الهلال يشوبها التدني وعدم توفر المهارات اللازمة 
*المهم مو عبدالرحمن لاعب مهول وكبير 
*والناس البقولوا تيري قطع الزلط 
*كلامهم صاح 
*تيري قطع الزلط عشان يجيب مو عبدالرحمن إلى حيث المتعة 
*ابقوا معنا 
*أيها الناس 
*لو رجعت ليكم مو عبد الرحمن للمريخ 
*دحين ما بطلع لي بعشرين من مو صلاح وعشرين من الهلال؟أقصد من المريخ؟
*هو الهلال يدفع العشرين بسبب مو عبد الرحمن كم مرة أصلو!!!!!!!!
*أيها الناس 
* سواء مو عبد الرحمن رجع المريخ ولا قعد في الهلال
*الولد لعاب ونسخة خالية من عيوب كورتنا المتمثلة في إهدار الفرص الساهلة 
*وبمناسبة الفرص الساهلة 
*نعود لمباراتنا ضد أهلي مصر 
*كورة مفروض تنتهي ستة صفر 
*كان الرئيس الما محبوب جاب الهبوب 
*في عهدو المريخ يجيب ستة أقوان في الأهلي القاهري!
*ده كان جاب لينا كتاحة عديييل مش هبوب 
*مفروض نغلب 
*لكن كوفيد إضاعة الفرص المضمونة أضاع علينا أربعة أقوان الشناوي قايلها دخلت 
*وأولها ضربة الجزاء المهدرة 
*ثم أصابنا كوفيد عدم التركيز في النهايات 
*فتعاملنا مع العشر دقائق الأخيرة تعاملنا في المدرسة مع الحصة السابعة 
*حيث نقضيها بدون تركيز تحت ضجيج بيوووووت 
*وهو نفسه عدم تركيزنا في النهايات مع الفريق الجزائري حيث كنا متقدمين تلاتة صفر وأحرز الخصم فينا هدفين في آخر دقيقتين 
*لأننا بنتعامل مع النهايات تعاملنا مع حضور الكورة 
*الإستاد كلو يقوم مارق في آخر عشر دقائق وكاسر رقبتو يعاين ناسي إنو الفريق بخسر تشجيع الجمهور القال بيووت ده وقام مارق 
*زي جمهور المرحومة السينما 
*قبل نهاية الفيلم تلقى البطل نصو في عنقرة الزول القدامك 
*والنص التاني في محل تاني في الزول الجمب الزول القدامك 
*وعشان نمرق من الحتة دي 
*يا نفهم اللاعبين إنو الكورة مية دقيقة 
*أو نعلمهم إن آخر دقيقة أهم من أول دقيقة 
*ولكن 
*لنا أن نفخر بالأداء الخرافي قبل دخول الزمن الخرافي 
*زمن النهايات
*أيها الناس 
*إن تنصروا الله ينصركم 
*أها 
*نجي لي شمارات والي الخرتوم 
*كان شفت يا والينا 
*في بعض الحتات جميلة اتعملت لينا 
*قزاز وسراميك وكندشة يا والينا 
*وحمامات للجنسينا 
*حمام سيدات في بابو شكلوتة مرسومه لينا 
*حمام رجال في بابو صباعات أورقن تعبر عنينا 
*طيب يا والينا 
*لو كنت في المطار ومعاك بتك الطفلة يا أخينا 
*وقالت ليك بابا دايره ببي ودينا 
*بتدخل معاها حمام النساء ولا بتقطعها في حمام الرجال وهي برضك عرضك يا والينا؟؟؟؟؟

سلك كهربا 

ننساك كيف والكلب قال عشان الحاجات دي بنتكامل ليك أقرب عمود ونتخارج 
وإلى لقاء
سلك




*

----------


## alenani

* الريد كتل


 محمد أبو العز 
 القاطع الزلط


* من أي المستنقعات طلَ علينا هذا الفاشل الذي لا يشبه أهل المريخ في أخلاقهم و صفاتهم ؟
* لا يُعقل أن يكون هذا المحتال من نفس طينة شاخور و الراحل مهدي الفكي و الأب الروحي محمد الياس محجوب و المحبوب جمال الوالي !!
* لم يسبق لكل رؤساء المريخ على مدى الأزمان أن أقدموا على ما أقدم عليه هذا الفاشل .
* لن نقبل بتواجده بيننا و لن نسمح له بدخول مجتمع المريخ مرة أخرى فمن إستأجر النيقرز و العُصبجية للوقوف في وجه أنصار المريخ لن تطأ قدماه أرض المريخ مهما كان الثمن .
* لن نتركه يرحل دون حِساب و سوف تكون فاتورته باهظة .
* لا أظُن أن هُنالك مريخياً حُراً و مخلِصاً للمريخ يُدافع عن هذا المحتال .
* ضرب المحتال بتاريخ المريخ عرض الحائط في محاولاته للإشتباك مع أنصار الكيان و تأجيجه للنيران و زراعة الفِتن و سط مجتمع المريخ المسالم .
* يعمل جاهداً في الإسائة لكل ما هو مريخي أصيل و يسعى بكل قوة لهدم مُكتسبات الكيان !!
* ماذا يعرف آدم المحتال عن المريخ ؟
* ألا يعلم آدم بأن جماهير المريخ لن تسكت عن أفعاله حتى و إن كان مدعوماً من أعلى رأس في الدولة .
* المريخ إرث تاريخي قديم و يمثل لنا و طناً مصغراً فلن نسمح لآي كائن أن يمسه بالسوء مهما بلغت مرتبته او مكانته .
* شخص مُدان بقضايا تُمِس الشرف هذا يكفينا لإسقاطك أنت و مجموعتك الضالة التي أتيت بها حتى يُصبح لكم صوتاً و كلمة .
* بدون المريخ لن يسمع بكم حتى من يُجاوركم و لم و لن تكون لكم أية قيمة فأنت لا علم لا أخلاق .
* فكيف المحتال أن يكون على خُلق ؟!
* إرجع إلى تاريخ المريخ العريق و ذاكِرهُ جيداً ستعرف من كان على رأس الهرم الإداري لن تجد شيئاً واحداً لِتُقارن نفسك بهم .
* نعلم جيداً أن من يدعمك هو ذاك العجوز الذي أكل عليه الدهر و شرب حتى يُمرِر أجندته عن طريقك مقابل ضمانات تعلمها جيداً 
* وجد العجوز ضالته في شخصك الفاشل حتى يعبث بالمريخ لكن هيهات .
* جلس كِبار المريخ و رموزه مع ديكتاتور الإتحاد بعد إنتهاء فترة المجلس المتهالك ليس خوفاً منه و لكنهم أرادوا الخروج بالمريخ لبر الأمان دون حدوث أزمات من شأنها الإضرار بالنادي .
* لكن عجوز الزمان فسر تلك الخطوة خوفاً منه لذلك ظل يخطط و يتآمر في الخفاء على الكيان الأحمر و هي الفُرصة التي كان ينتظرها !
* و بالفعل لم يتوانى في ضرب إستقرار المريخ و سعى جاهداً لذلك !!
* و ما أن مر الهلال ببعض المشكلات إبان تقديم الكاردينال إستقالته سارع في حل مشكلة ناديه المُدلل و ظل يُعقد الإجتماعات من أجل إقناع هذا و ذاك حتى لا يمُر ناديه بأي فراغ إداري !!
* و إجتهد و دخل في إجتماعات كانت تستمر حتى بعد منتصف الليل من أجل الوصول لقائمة تقود ناديه المدلل !!
* و كان أنصار الأحمر قد طلبوا منه تعين لجنة تسيير للنادي و قدموا قائمتهم التي من شأنها تسيير أمور المريخ لكنه رفض رفضاً قاطعاً .
* لان همه الأساسي تعطيل و تدمير العملاق الأحمر !!
* و هاهو يُسارع في إقناع رئيس لجنة التطبيع لنادي الهلال بالبقاء حتى لا يتضرر الفريق بعد أن صرح السوباط بأنه لا يريد الإستمرار .
* لم أرى في حياتي حقد كهذا يا شداد .!
* ما يحمله العجوز من كراهية للمريخ لم أرى مثلها يوماً كأن للرجل ثأر !!
* لا يؤتمن رجل كهذا على إداراة كرة القدم في السودان السبب الرئيسي أنه منحاز لأبعد الدرجات و يكيل بمكيالين !!
* بل ما زاد الطين بلة تدخله السخيف في أمر المريخ بطريقة أثارت حفيظة أهل الوجعة بمساندته لمجلس الفشل المنتهية ولايته بحكم مخرجات الجمعية العمومية و إقحامه للشرطة تضليله ولها بخطاب ساقط مثله .
* تخيلوا هذا رئيس إتحاد الكرة !!
* لا يعرف أن يفصل بين عمله و بين حُبه الأعمى لناديه المدلل .!!
* وبعد كل هذا يجد من يُدافع عنه و يتصدى لمنتقديه !!
* لكننا لن نسكت عن أفعاله و طريقة إدارته العقيمة التي لن تنجح في إداراة كُشك في سوق الله اكبر .
* بعد أن نتخلص من ذلك المحتال سنعمل بكل قوة لدحر و إسقاط مجلس الإتحاد بجميع لجانه .
* المريخ دولة يا هذا و لن تنال منه مادام أهله حريصين على الحفاظ على حقوقه .
* مريخ يا حته من الروح .
* 
 مدرجات الريد كتل 


* مازال الرجال يرابطون بأرض إستاد المريخ لإستعادة الحقوق و دحر الظلم و الفشل و الدمار الذي تسبب فيه المدعو آدم برعاية تامة من قبل رئيس إتحاد الكرة المنحاز !!


https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...05231141639555




* ما حدث بالأمس من مواجهات بين أنصار المريخ و مجموعة من البلطجة التي إسأجرها المحتال لن يمُر دون حِساب .
* نُحمل ذلك الدكتور الديكتاتور كل الأحداث المُصاحبة لإعتصام جماهير الكيان الأحمر .
* و لن تُرهبنا تلك القوات التي تركت عملها الأساسي و تفرغت تماماً لحماية المحتال .
* سوف نرفع الأمر للفيفا حتى يتم تجميد النشاط الرياضي و الرهيفة التنقد .
* تركت الشرطة حماية المواطن و توفير الأمن و تفرغت لضرب و إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على أنصار المريخ في منظر مُخزي جداً .
* و نملك الأدلة و الفيديوهات و سنعمل على إيصالها لأعلى الجهات .
* كلام الفيفا واضح و يمنع تدخل السُلطات في الشأن الرياضي .
* النادي كان نقلبوا إسكواتش ما بنخليو ليكم .
* نشكر الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي و هو يقوم بالتجديد لهداف الأبطال لعامين قادمين .
* فالرجل دفع من قبل و لكن قام المحتال بالتهرب من التجديد لللاعب و عند السؤال قال تم دفع المبلغ في منصرفات أخرى و لم يوضح فيما أنفق المبلغ !!!
* تيري قطع الزلط بالإتجاه المعاكس .
* كلمناك أبيت تسمعنا .
* كنت على يقين بالتجديد لهداف الأبطال .
* لون الدم .
* حد يشعر بالسعادة يمشي يختار الهلال !
* المريخ مصنع النجوم .
* قالوا بهناك الدنيا قايمة و قاعدة عشان السوباط قال كفاية خلاص .
* الأجاويد يشيلوا و يحَنِسِوا تحانييس شديدة !!
* كيف ما يحنِسوا و معاهم كبير المحُنِساتيه (شداد)!!
* شهود عيان قالوا شداد قاعد للسوباط في الواطة عشان يغير رأيو !!
* كمان بعد قطع الزلط دا بكون في بِكى و درديق في التراب !
* المريخ حتة من الروح .
* مساطب الريد كتل : القاطع الزلط




https://m.facebook.com/story.php?sto...05231141639555
*

----------


## alenani

*ï؟½ï؟½ الريد كتل


ï؟½ï؟½ محمد أبو العز 
ï؟½ï؟½ القاطع الزلط


* من أي المستنقعات طلَ علينا هذا الفاشل الذي لا يشبه أهل المريخ في أخلاقهم و صفاتهم ؟
* لا يُعقل أن يكون هذا المحتال من نفس طينة شاخور و الراحل مهدي الفكي و الأب الروحي محمد الياس محجوب و المحبوب جمال الوالي !!
* لم يسبق لكل رؤساء المريخ على مدى الأزمان أن أقدموا على ما أقدم عليه هذا الفاشل .
* لن نقبل بتواجده بيننا و لن نسمح له بدخول مجتمع المريخ مرة أخرى فمن إستأجر النيقرز و العُصبجية للوقوف في وجه أنصار المريخ لن تطأ قدماه أرض المريخ مهما كان الثمن .
* لن نتركه يرحل دون حِساب و سوف تكون فاتورته باهظة .
* لا أظُن أن هُنالك مريخياً حُراً و مخلِصاً للمريخ يُدافع عن هذا المحتال .
* ضرب المحتال بتاريخ المريخ عرض الحائط في محاولاته للإشتباك مع أنصار الكيان و تأجيجه للنيران و زراعة الفِتن و سط مجتمع المريخ المسالم .
* يعمل جاهداً في الإسائة لكل ما هو مريخي أصيل و يسعى بكل قوة لهدم مُكتسبات الكيان !!
* ماذا يعرف آدم المحتال عن المريخ ؟
* ألا يعلم آدم بأن جماهير المريخ لن تسكت عن أفعاله حتى و إن كان مدعوماً من أعلى رأس في الدولة .
* المريخ إرث تاريخي قديم و يمثل لنا و طناً مصغراً فلن نسمح لآي كائن أن يمسه بالسوء مهما بلغت مرتبته او مكانته .
* شخص مُدان بقضايا تُمِس الشرف هذا يكفينا لإسقاطك أنت و مجموعتك الضالة التي أتيت بها حتى يُصبح لكم صوتاً و كلمة .
* بدون المريخ لن يسمع بكم حتى من يُجاوركم و لم و لن تكون لكم أية قيمة فأنت لا علم لا أخلاق .
* فكيف المحتال أن يكون على خُلق ؟!
* إرجع إلى تاريخ المريخ العريق و ذاكِرهُ جيداً ستعرف من كان على رأس الهرم الإداري لن تجد شيئاً واحداً لِتُقارن نفسك بهم .
* نعلم جيداً أن من يدعمك هو ذاك العجوز الذي أكل عليه الدهر و شرب حتى يُمرِر أجندته عن طريقك مقابل ضمانات تعلمها جيداً 
* وجد العجوز ضالته في شخصك الفاشل حتى يعبث بالمريخ لكن هيهات .
* جلس كِبار المريخ و رموزه مع ديكتاتور الإتحاد بعد إنتهاء فترة المجلس المتهالك ليس خوفاً منه و لكنهم أرادوا الخروج بالمريخ لبر الأمان دون حدوث أزمات من شأنها الإضرار بالنادي .
* لكن عجوز الزمان فسر تلك الخطوة خوفاً منه لذلك ظل يخطط و يتآمر في الخفاء على الكيان الأحمر و هي الفُرصة التي كان ينتظرها !
* و بالفعل لم يتوانى في ضرب إستقرار المريخ و سعى جاهداً لذلك !!
* و ما أن مر الهلال ببعض المشكلات إبان تقديم الكاردينال إستقالته سارع في حل مشكلة ناديه المُدلل و ظل يُعقد الإجتماعات من أجل إقناع هذا و ذاك حتى لا يمُر ناديه بأي فراغ إداري !!
* و إجتهد و دخل في إجتماعات كانت تستمر حتى بعد منتصف الليل من أجل الوصول لقائمة تقود ناديه المدلل !!
* و كان أنصار الأحمر قد طلبوا منه تعين لجنة تسيير للنادي و قدموا قائمتهم التي من شأنها تسيير أمور المريخ لكنه رفض رفضاً قاطعاً .
* لان همه الأساسي تعطيل و تدمير العملاق الأحمر !!
* و هاهو يُسارع في إقناع رئيس لجنة التطبيع لنادي الهلال بالبقاء حتى لا يتضرر الفريق بعد أن صرح السوباط بأنه لا يريد الإستمرار .
* لم أرى في حياتي حقد كهذا يا شداد .!
* ما يحمله العجوز من كراهية للمريخ لم أرى مثلها يوماً كأن للرجل ثأر !!
* لا يؤتمن رجل كهذا على إداراة كرة القدم في السودان السبب الرئيسي أنه منحاز لأبعد الدرجات و يكيل بمكيالين !!
* بل ما زاد الطين بلة تدخله السخيف في أمر المريخ بطريقة أثارت حفيظة أهل الوجعة بمساندته لمجلس الفشل المنتهية ولايته بحكم مخرجات الجمعية العمومية و إقحامه للشرطة تضليله ولها بخطاب ساقط مثله .
* تخيلوا هذا رئيس إتحاد الكرة !!
* لا يعرف أن يفصل بين عمله و بين حُبه الأعمى لناديه المدلل .!!
* وبعد كل هذا يجد من يُدافع عنه و يتصدى لمنتقديه !!
* لكننا لن نسكت عن أفعاله و طريقة إدارته العقيمة التي لن تنجح في إداراة كُشك في سوق الله اكبر .
* بعد أن نتخلص من ذلك المحتال سنعمل بكل قوة لدحر و إسقاط مجلس الإتحاد بجميع لجانه .
* المريخ دولة يا هذا و لن تنال منه مادام أهله حريصين على الحفاظ على حقوقه .
* مريخ يا حته من الروح .
* 
ï؟½ï؟½ مدرجات الريد كتل 


* مازال الرجال يرابطون بأرض إستاد المريخ لإستعادة الحقوق و دحر الظلم و الفشل و الدمار الذي تسبب فيه المدعو آدم برعاية تامة من قبل رئيس إتحاد الكرة المنحاز !!

* ما حدث بالأمس من مواجهات بين أنصار المريخ و مجموعة من البلطجة التي إسأجرها المحتال لن يمُر دون حِساب .
* نُحمل ذلك الدكتور الديكتاتور كل الأحداث المُصاحبة لإعتصام جماهير الكيان الأحمر .
* و لن تُرهبنا تلك القوات التي تركت عملها الأساسي و تفرغت تماماً لحماية المحتال .
* سوف نرفع الأمر للفيفا حتى يتم تجميد النشاط الرياضي و الرهيفة التنقد .
* تركت الشرطة حماية المواطن و توفير الأمن و تفرغت لضرب و إطلاق الغاز المسيل للدموع على أنصار المريخ في منظر مُخزي جداً .
* و نملك الأدلة و الفيديوهات و سنعمل على إيصالها لأعلى الجهات .
* كلام الفيفا واضح و يمنع تدخل السُلطات في الشأن الرياضي .
* النادي كان نقلبوا إسكواتش ما بنخليو ليكم .
* نشكر الرئيس الفخري أحمد التازي و هو يقوم بالتجديد لهداف الأبطال لعامين قادمين .
* فالرجل دفع من قبل و لكن قام المحتال بالتهرب من التجديد لللاعب و عند السؤال قال تم دفع المبلغ في منصرفات أخرى و لم يوضح فيما أنفق المبلغ !!!
* تيري قطع الزلط بالإتجاه المعاكس .
* كلمناك أبيت تسمعنا .
* كنت على يقين بالتجديد لهداف الأبطال .
* لون الدم .
* حد يشعر بالسعادة يمشي يختار الهلال !
* المريخ مصنع النجوم .
* قالوا بهناك الدنيا قايمة و قاعدة عشان السوباط قال كفاية خلاص .
* الأجاويد يشيلوا و يحَنِسِوا تحانييس شديدة !!
* كيف ما يحنِسوا و معاهم كبير المحُنِساتيه (شداد)!!
* شهود عيان قالوا شداد قاعد للسوباط في الواطة عشان يغير رأيو !!
* كمان بعد قطع الزلط دا بكون في بِكى و درديق في التراب !
* المريخ حتة من الروح .
* مساطب الريد كتل : القاطع الزلط


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*دبابيس ـــــ ودالشريف




  الأخ آدم عبدالله سوداكال.. تحية طيبة... يكفي ما تعانيه بلادنا من مشكلات في الاقتصاد والمعيشة والأمن. ونادي المريخ جذء كبير من هذه البلاد لذلك نرجو منك ونكرر الرجاء أن . تتقدم باستقالته فورا  وباستقالتك تخرج  النادي الكبير من  الغرق في  مستنقع الفتن  وتقدم أكبر خدمة لجماهيره واكبر خدمة للوطن قبل المريخ ويكفي أن المريخ منحك الشهرة والاضواء والمكانة الاجتماعية وشهرتك فاقت نجوم كرة القدم بل فاقت د كمال شداد نفسه..وأصبحت نجم مجتمع.. ارجو ثم ارجوك استقيل قبل أن تفكر في إقامة جمعية النظام الأساسي هذه الجمعية التي ستفضي إلى حرب بينكم والأغلبية من الجماهير.. استقيل واحقن الدماء.. استقيل من أجل المريخ.. استقيل ان كنت تحب المريخ حقيقة.. استقيل في هذه الفترة ويمكن أن تترشح في الانتخابات المقبلة َََََ..ويمكن أن تخدم المريخ من. خارج المجلس... الآن لا يوجد طريق أمامك الا الاستقالة والمعاندة والمكابرة ما بتنفع ولن تفيد.. تقدم باستقالتك ليحترمك الجميع ولتؤكد أن المناصب إلى زوال وان المريخ باق ََََ.. استقيل حتى لا تندم حيث لا ينفع الندم ولك أن تعلم أن هنالك من هم على استعداد للتضحية من أجل المريخ وانت لست أفضل من شاخور ولا من ابوالعائلة ولا مهدي الفكي ولا محمد الياس. ولا عبد الحميد حجوج ولا ماهل ابوجنة ولا جمال الوالي فكل واحد من هؤلاء قاد المريخ لسنوات وذهب دون ضجيج ودون أي مشكلات واي واحد منهم لم يستعين بقبيلته للدفاع عنه وانت فعلت ذلك وتريد أن تدخل احد اكبر الأندية بأفريقيا في نفق مظلم نفق العنصرية والجهوية. وفي عهدك الاغبر شهدنا لأول مرة الشرطة في الاستاد..... استقيل يا سوداكال لتريح وتستريح.. مع يقيني أن تمسكك بمقعد الرئيس يشكل لك حماية كبيرة من الملاحقات.. استقيل يا اخ سوداكال وما حدث نهار أمس أمام مكاتب الاتحاد العام كان بسببك والبعض تم اعتقاله بسببك.. احتكم لصوت العقل واستقيل وافسح المجال لرجال آخرين يستطيعون بناء مستقبل مشرق للاحمر ََ.. استقيل وتحمل النتائج 

**. الثنائي الخطير. ثنائي العاصمة على أسد وموسى الكندو عضوي مجلس المريخ المنشق من سوداكال التقيا أمس الأول بدكتور كمال شداد وخرجا وهما في قمة الإحباط بعد أن أكد لهما أن جمعية صالة الخليل لا قيمة لها وغير معترف بها

** مسيرة. مريخية ضخمة أمام مكاتب الاتحاد العام نهار أمس الأول هتفت ضد شداد وطالبت بذهاب سوداكال وتم تسليم مذكرة لدكتور حسن ابوجبل الأمين العام للاتحاد وطبعا هذه ليست المسيرة الأولى فقد سبقتها مسيرات لم تغير من الوضع شيئا وأمس نفذت الجماهير اعتصاما بالاستاد لن يتم فضه حتى يذهب سوداكال ورهطه.

** عليك الله ليه كل العذاب وليه كل الألم وليه ده كل يا سوداكال ياخ ليه ما تحترم راي الأغلبية وتمشي. 

** إصرار سوداكال على عقد جمعية النظام الأساسي يوم السبت المقبل يعني الدم والموت 

**. أين يعقد سوداكال جمعيته العمومية والجماهير احتلت استاد المريخ 

** الحاصل في المريخ يتطلب تدخل الدولة وحسم الموقف ولكن الدولة مافاضية من زيادة البنزين والجاز والمواصلات ولن تلفت للمريخ الا بعد ما يحصل موت 

**. المريخ وصل الكنغو ويلعب مباراته الأخيرة بعد غد في دوري المجموعات أمام فيتا كلوب وهي مباراة تحصيل حاصل بعد خروج الفريقين من دوري المجموعات 

**. الهلال يواجه مازمبي بعد غد في لومباشي بهدف الفوز وخسارة بلوزداد في جنوب افريقيا وطالما مافي امل على لاعبيه القتال حتى النهاية. 

** مازمبي صعب في أرضه رغم مغادرته للمنافسة 

**. البعض يقول. الهلال انتصر من قبل على مازمبي بارضه ونقول الهلال انتصر بعد أن  أنهى مازمبي الفيلم من الخرطوم بخماسية نارية ولعب في لومباشي بالصف الثالث... ما تخدعوا الجماهير يا صديقي رمضان 

** المريخ تبقى له حي الوادي والهلال في الدورة الأولى للدوري الممتاز وانتصاره مضمون في الجيب 

**. المريخ الان واحد من أميز الفرق في أفريقيا. رغم حصوله على نقطتين في  دوري المجموعات.. ولكن ما عندو إدارة 

**. أكثر من أسبوع وسوداكال يراوغ في سيف تيري. وتيري تنازل حتى مبلغ ظ¢ظ¥ظ  الف دولار وسوداكال يراوغ ويمارس سياسة الغش والخداع وفي النهاية قفل تلفونه.. وسيف تيري معه الف حق إذا ذهب للهلال أو لغير الهلال   

**. مجموعة اللواء عامر مازالت تنتظر رد الاتحاد الدولي على الخطاب المرسل بدون ترويسة 

** هذا الإداري في النادي الكبير يمارس الكسر في السوق واستفاد مؤخرا من آلاف الدولارات تسلمها من جهة ما 

** كابتن حسن دحدوح والذي اسعد جماهير المريخ كثيرا بأهدافه الصاروخية في شباك الهلال وغيره يتابع ما يدور في المريخ َويتحسر وأمس التقيت كابتن عيسي صباح الخير. احد أبطال مانديلا وأبدى أيضا اسفه لما يحدث في النادي الكبير 

** عمر نقد الذي قاد بعثة المريخ للكنغو لم نسمع به من قبل ويمكن يكون عضو مجلس والناس ما جايب خبر 

**. كامل احترامي وتقديري للأخ محمد ابوالعز... بس يا ابوالعز طالما كمال شداد جارك وتربطكم باسرته علاقة نسب ما تحترمو 

** أمس كنت ضيفا على قناة المريخ في برنامج يقدمه الزميل الاستاذ معاوية الجاك وتبث الحلقة خلال شهر رمضان 

**. نحن في شهر أبريل الشهر الذي اطحنا فيه بجعفر نميري وعمر البشير 

**. وطن غالي ونجمو تلالي في العالي 

**. اخر دبوس 

**. اعلام الهلال يمارس  لعبة الخداع مع الجماهير  بصورة مقرفة.








*

----------


## alenani

*تفاصيل مثيرة.. “سبورتاق” ينفرد بالقصة الكاملة لإعادة قيد “تيري”.
“رصد #سبورتاق خلال الأيام الماضية التفاصيل التي تمت في ملف متصدر هدافي النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا “سيف تيري” والصراع الكبير حوله بين طرفي القمة والذي انتهى بتجديد تعاقده مع المريخ في الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم الأربعاء .. سبورتاق يخص قراءه بالقصة الكاملة لما حدث في الأيام الفائتة والتي تحوي تفاصيل مثيرة”.


سبورتاق | ناصر بابكر.


â– طريق مسدود
شهدت الأسابيع الماضية وصول المفاوضات بين المهاجم “سيف تيري” ورئيس نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال” إلى طريق مسدود، رغم أن الإتفاق كان قد أكتمل مع اللاعب ليقوم بالتجديد بمقابل “500” ألف دولار منذ شهر يناير الماضي، حيث رفض “سوداكال” ذاك الإتفاق متهماً بعض الشخصيات بالتدخل لرفع قيمة اللاعب ومحاولة التكسب وراء الصفقة، ليقوم بعرض مبلغ “300” ألف دولار لـ”تيري” للتجديد لثلاث سنوات قبل أن يقوم بتخفيض العرض عقب مباراة “فيتا” التي خسرها المريخ برباعية ثم تأزم الموقف بعد التسجيل الصوتي الشهير.
â– تحركات زرقاء
ومع اقتراب عقد “تيري” على نهايته المحددة في “يونيو”، بدأت تحركات من مسئولي الند التقليدي للمريخ، تنشط للتعاقد مع اللاعب واستغلال الخلافات بينه وبين رئيس نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال”، حيث تم تقديم عرض أول للاعب بمبلغ “450” ألف دولار، رفضه على الفور، ليتم زيادته إلى “600” ألف دولار، وبعد بروز اللاعب اللافت مع المنتخب الوطني إرتفع العرض إلى “750” ألف دولار في وقت طلب فيه وكيل “تيري” بمبلغ مليون و”200â€³ ألف دولار.
â– شائعة “قطع الزلط”
ظهور “تيري” اللافت مع المنتخب ثم أمام “الأهلي المصري”، وتحركات الهلال التي أخذت في الفترة الأخيرة طابع الجدية مع عجز “سوداكال” عن التوصل لإتفاق مع اللاعب، جعلت أهل المريخ يستشعرون الخطر لتبدأ تدخلات لمعالجة الأمر، حتى لا يتم فقدان خدمات المهاجم الدولي، فكان أن انطلقت شائعة “قطع الزلط” من شخصية مريخية عبر موقع التواصل الإجتماعي “واتساب” بتأكيد توقيع “تيري” لعقدٍ مع الهلال، وهي “الشائعة” التي صدقها بعض منسوبي الهلال ليتم الترويج لـ”قطع الزلط” عبر مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والصحف، وسط احتفاء أزرق وغضب أحمر على “سوداكال” ومطالبة بالتحرك وتدارك الموقف.




â– تحركات جادة
شائعة توقيع “تيري” للهلال، نجحت في تشتيت الأنظار عن التحركات الجادة التي كانت تتم في تلك الأثناء من بعض الشخصيات المريخية بقيادة قطب المريخ “سامي طلب” الذي لعب دوراً بارزاً في التوصل إلى إتفاق مع اللاعب بتنسيق مع عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ “محمد موسى الكندو” إلى جانب الرئيس السابق “جمال الوالي” مع اتصالات مكثفة من رئيس رابطة المريخ بالدوحة مولانا مجذوب فتم الإتفاق مع “سيف” على التجديد بمقابل “600” ألف دولار”.




â– ورطة أموال “التازي“
الترتيب لإعادة قيد اللاعب وبعد الإتفاق معه، أصطدم بعقبة وجود أموال الصفقة التي تكفل بها “التازي” الرئيس الفخري للمريخ، منذ شهر يناير الفائت وقام بتورديها في حساب النادي مع أموال قيد باقي مطلقي السراح المودعة لدى “سوداكال” والذي رفض تسليم اللاعب أو أيّ شخص المبلغ كاملاً الذي كان يفترض أن يُخصص لتجديد عقد “سيف تيري” وقدره “400” ألف دولار، فكان أن تعقدت الأوضاع وبدأت رحلة البحث عن حل لمشكلة استخراج الأموال من “سوداكال”.


â– الاستعانة بوكيل
تمسك “سوداكال” بموقفه بـ(منح سيف تيري مبلغ 250 ألف دولار) نظير تجديد تعاقده مسبباً موقفه بأن القيمة التي يتم تداولها وراءها وسطاء ما جعل توفير المبلغ الذي تم الإتفاق عليه يتأخر، ليتم الإتفاق على وضع خطة لاستخراج الـ(“250” ألف دولار نفسها) مع إكمال المبلغ لتشهد الأيام القليلة الماضية اتصالات مكثفة بين “الكندو .. جمال الوالي .. سامي طلب.. مولانا مجذوب ومكتب التازي” لاستكمال المبلغ إلى “600” ألف دولار.
حيث تشير الأنباء إلى تكفل “الوالي” بدفع “350” ألف دولار على أن يتم أولًا استلام “250” ألف دولار من أموال “التازي” الموجود بطرف “سوداكال”، فتم الإتصال بوكيل اللاعب (مصري الجنسية) وإرسال تذكرة له للحضور إلى الخرطوم بسرية تامة، واستضافته بأحد الفنادق وتم الإتفاق معه على شكل التفاوض مع “سوداكال” مع التشديد عليه بعدم الإشارة لمشاركة أيّ شخص حتى لا يرفض “سوداكال”؟ إخراج مبلغ الـ”250” ألف دولار.
أخيراً وبعد اتصالات مكثفة وتواصل بين الوكيل المصري مع “سوداكال”، وافق سوداكال في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الثلاثاء على تسليم مبلغ الـ”250” ألف دولار لوسيط كان على تواصل مع “جمال الوالي والكندو وسيف تيري” وهو ما تم في الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم.
â– تصريح وتوضيح
وبعد أن انفرجت الأزمة وخرج مبلغ “250” ألف دولار من أموال “التازي” الموجودة بطرف “سوداكال” .. شهدت اللحظات التي سبقت توقيع العقد خلافاً جديداً حيث تمسك وكيل اللاعب والمقربين منه على أن يكون التجديد لعامين فيما كانت بعض المفاوضين ومن تكفلوا باستكمال المبلغ أن يتم التجديد لثلاث سنوات.
â– الإفراج عن المال
أخيراً وبعد اتصالات مكثفة وتواصل بين الوكيل المصري مع “سوداكال” وسط متابعة من على البعد لـ”الكندو والوالي وسامي طلب”، وافق سوداكال في ساعة متأخرة من مساء أمس الثلاثاء على تسليم مبلغ الـ”250â€³ ألف دولار لوسيط كان على تواصل مع “جمال الوالي وسيف تيري” وهو ما تم في الساعات الأولى من فجر اليوم.
â– مدة العقد
وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن التوقيع الرسمي تأخر بسبب أن العقد الذي تم إرساله أولاً و كان “ثلاث سنوات”، في وقت إنتهت فيه القصة بتعديل العقد وإرساله من جديد بعد تقليص سنوات العقد الجديد إلى “عامين” عوضاً عن ثلاث بعد أن تم التوصل إلى اتفاق شفهي مع اللاعب ووكيله على أن يقوم “سيف تيري” بتمديد عقده مع المريخ مجدداً متى ما وصلته فرصة احتراف خارجي بحيث يقوم المريخ بإعارته مقابل أن يمدد عقده بنفس مدة الإعارة، وعلى ضوء هذا الاتفاق، تشير متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن “سيف تيري” مدد عقده لعامين خلافاً لما ورده في صفحته الرسمية بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى التي أشارت لتمديد عقده لثلاث سنوات بخطأ من “أدمن الصفحة” بسبب الاستعجال في كتابة الخبر.
وبحسب مصادر “#سبورتاق”، فإن القيمة التي وردت في العقد هي التي خرجت من “سوداكال” وهي “250” ألف دولار على أن يتم سداد باقي المبلغ الذي تم الإتفاق عليه خارج العقد بعد أن التزم “جمال الوالي” بسداد “350” ينتظر أن يتم تسليمها اليوم
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تفاصيل مثيرة.. “سبورتاق” ينفرد بالقصة الكاملة لإعادة قيد “تيري”.








“رصد #سبورتاق خلال الأيام الماضية التفاصيل التي تمت في ملف متصدر  هدافي النسخة الحالية من دوري أبطال إفريقيا “سيف تيري” والصراع الكبير  حوله بين طرفي القمة والذي انتهى بتجديد تعاقده مع المريخ في الساعات  الأولى من فجر اليوم الأربعاء .. سبورتاق يخص قراءه بالقصة الكاملة لما حدث  في الأيام الفائتة والتي تحوي تفاصيل مثيرة”.
سبورتاق | ناصر بابكر.
â– طريق مسدود
شهدت الأسابيع الماضية وصول المفاوضات بين المهاجم “سيف تيري” ورئيس  نادي المريخ “آدم سوداكال” إلى طريق مسدود، رغم أن الإتفاق كان قد أكتمل مع  اللاعب ليقوم بالتجديد بمقابل “500” ألف دولار منذ شهر يناير الماضي، حيث  رفض “سوداكال” ذاك الإتفاق متهماً بعض الشخصيات بالتدخل لرفع قيمة اللاعب  ومحاولة التكسب وراء الصفقة، ليقوم بعرض مبلغ “300” ألف دولار لـ”تيري”  للتجديد لثلاث سنوات قبل أن يقوم بتخفيض العرض عقب مباراة “فيتا” التي  خسرها المريخ برباعية ثم تأزم الموقف بعد التسجيل الصوتي الشهير.
â– تحركات زرقاء
ومع اقتراب عقد “تيري” على نهايته  المحددة في “يونيو”، بدأت تحركات من مسئولي الند التقليدي للمريخ، تنشط  للتعاقد مع اللاعب واستغلال الخلافات بينه وبين رئيس نادي المريخ “آدم  سوداكال”، حيث تم تقديم عرض أول للاعب بمبلغ “450” ألف دولار، رفضه على  الفور، ليتم زيادته إلى “600” ألف دولار، وبعد بروز اللاعب اللافت مع  المنتخب الوطني إرتفع العرض إلى “750” ألف دولار في وقت طلب فيه وكيل  “تيري” بمبلغ مليون و”200â€³ ألف دولار.
â– شائعة “قطع الزلط”
ظهور “تيري” اللافت مع المنتخب  ثم أمام “الأهلي المصري”، وتحركات الهلال التي أخذت في الفترة الأخيرة طابع  الجدية مع عجز “سوداكال” عن التوصل لإتفاق مع اللاعب، جعلت أهل المريخ  يستشعرون الخطر لتبدأ تدخلات لمعالجة الأمر، حتى لا يتم فقدان خدمات  المهاجم الدولي، فكان أن انطلقت شائعة “قطع الزلط” من شخصية مريخية عبر  موقع التواصل الإجتماعي “واتساب” بتأكيد توقيع “تيري” لعقدٍ مع الهلال، وهي  “الشائعة” التي صدقها بعض منسوبي الهلال ليتم الترويج لـ”قطع الزلط” عبر  مواقع التواصل الإجتماعي والصحف، وسط احتفاء أزرق وغضب أحمر على “سوداكال”  ومطالبة بالتحرك وتدارك الموقف.
â– تحركات جادة
شائعة توقيع “تيري” للهلال، نجحت في  تشتيت الأنظار عن التحركات الجادة التي كانت تتم في تلك الأثناء من بعض  الشخصيات المريخية بقيادة قطب المريخ “سامي طلب” الذي لعب دوراً بارزاً في  التوصل إلى إتفاق مع اللاعب بتنسيق مع عضو مجلس إدارة المريخ “محمد موسى  الكندو” إلى جانب الرئيس السابق “جمال الوالي” مع اتصالات مكثفة من رئيس  رابطة المريخ بالدوحة مولانا مجذوب فتم الإتفاق مع “سيف” على التجديد  بمقابل “600” ألف دولار”.
â– ورطة أموال “التازي“
الترتيب لإعادة قيد اللاعب  وبعد الإتفاق معه، أصطدم بعقبة وجود أموال الصفقة التي تكفل بها “التازي”  الرئيس الفخري للمريخ، منذ شهر يناير الفائت وقام بتورديها في حساب النادي  مع أموال قيد باقي مطلقي السراح المودعة لدى “سوداكال” والذي رفض تسليم  اللاعب أو أيّ شخص المبلغ كاملاً الذي كان يفترض أن يُخصص لتجديد عقد “سيف  تيري” وقدره “400” ألف دولار، فكان أن تعقدت الأوضاع وبدأت رحلة البحث عن  حل لمشكلة استخراج الأموال من “سوداكال”.
â– الاستعانة بوكيل
تمسك “سوداكال” بموقفه بـ(منح سيف  تيري مبلغ 250 ألف دولار) نظير تجديد تعاقده مسبباً موقفه بأن القيمة التي  يتم تداولها وراءها وسطاء ما جعل توفير المبلغ الذي تم الإتفاق عليه  يتأخر، ليتم الإتفاق على وضع خطة لاستخراج الـ(“250” ألف دولار نفسها) مع  إكمال المبلغ لتشهد الأيام القليلة الماضية اتصالات مكثفة بين “الكندو ..  جمال الوالي .. سامي طلب.. مولانا مجذوب ومكتب التازي” لاستكمال المبلغ إلى  “600” ألف دولار.
حيث تشير الأنباء إلى تكفل “الوالي” بدفع “350” ألف دولار على أن يتم  أولًا استلام “250” ألف دولار من أموال “التازي” الموجود بطرف “سوداكال”،  فتم الإتصال بوكيل اللاعب (مصري الجنسية) وإرسال تذكرة له للحضور إلى  الخرطوم بسرية تامة، واستضافته بأحد الفنادق وتم الإتفاق معه على شكل  التفاوض مع “سوداكال” مع التشديد عليه بعدم الإشارة لمشاركة أيّ شخص حتى لا  يرفض “سوداكال”؟ إخراج مبلغ الـ”250” ألف دولار.
â– تصريح وتوضيح
وبعد أن بدأ الوكيل في تنفيذ الاتفاق بمتابعة من “الكندو وأسد” بالخرطوم  إلى جانب “سامي طلب” “مولانا مجذوب” و”جمال الوالي” ومقربين من “سيف  تيري”، جاء تصريح “الكندو وأسد” في المؤتمر الصحفي بأنهم يتحركون في ملف  “تيري” ويطمئنون جماهير المريخ بأنه سيبقى في النادي ليضع عقبة جديدة أمام  قبول “سوداكال” دفع الأموال الموجودة بطرفه ليضطر “الكندو” للخروج بتوضيح  عبر مواقع التواصل والمكتب الإعلامي والصحف بأن إعادة قيد تيري مسئولية  “سوداكال” وأنهم غير معنيين بالأمر وهو التصريح الذي أسهم في نزع فتيل  الأزمة.
â– الإفراج عن المال
أخيراً وبعد اتصالات مكثفة  وتواصل بين الوكيل المصري مع “سوداكال”، وافق سوداكال في ساعة متأخرة من  مساء أمس الثلاثاء على تسليم مبلغ الـ”250” ألف دولار لوسيط كان على تواصل  مع “جمال الوالي والكندو وسيف تيري” وهو ما تم في الساعات الأولى من فجر  اليوم.

وبعد أن انفرجت الأزمة وخرج مبلغ “250” ألف دولار من أموال “التازي”  الموجودة بطرف “سوداكال” .. شهدت اللحظات التي سبقت توقيع العقد خلافاً  جديداً حيث تمسك وكيل اللاعب والمقربين منه على أن يكون التجديد لعامين  فيما كانت بعض المفاوضين ومن تكفلوا باستكمال المبلغ أن يتم التجديد لثلاث  سنوات.
â– مدة العقد
وبحسب متابعات “سبورتاق”، فإن التوقيع  الرسمي تأخر بسبب أن العقد الذي تم إرساله أولاً و كان “ثلاث سنوات”، في  وقت إنتهت فيه القصة بتعديل العقد وإرساله من جديد بعد تقليص سنوات العقد  الجديد إلى “عامين” عوضاً عن ثلاث بعد أن تم التوصل إلى اتفاق شفهي مع  اللاعب ووكيله على أن يقوم “سيف تيري” بتمديد عقده مع المريخ مجدداً متى ما  وصلته فرصة احتراف خارجي بحيث يقوم المريخ بإعارته مقابل أن يمدد عقده  بنفس مدة الإعارة، وعلى ضوء هذا الاتفاق، تشير متابعات “#سبورتاق” إلى أن  “سيف تيري” مدد عقده لعامين خلافاً لما ورده في صفحته الرسمية بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعى التي أشارت لتمديد عقده لثلاث سنوات بخطأ من “أدمن  الصفحة” بسبب الاستعجال في كتابة الخبر.
وبحسب مصادر “#سبورتاق”، فإن القيمة التي وردت في العقد هي التي خرجت من  “سوداكال” وهي “250” ألف دولار على أن يتم سداد باقي المبلغ الذي تم  الإتفاق عليه خارج العقد بعد أن التزم “جمال الوالي” بسداد “350” ينتظر أن  يتم تسليمها اليوم.




*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#توقع بمواجهات بين جماهير المريخ وسوداكال بسببب الجمعية




 نصبت جماهير المريخ اعتصاما امام نادي واستاد المريخ وهدد باغلاق كامل للطرق بالعاصمة الوطنية امدرمان في حالة سماح السلطات بعقد جمعية عمومية لنادي المريخ تسمح باجازة نظام اساسي تمت اجازته من الجمعية العمومية وكانت جماهير واعضاء جمعية المريخ قد حضروا الى استاد المريخ وتم طردهم بالقوة والغاز المسيل للدموع وهو ما دفع الجماهير بنصب اعتصام ضخم دعت له كافة الجماهير للتوافد الى استاد المريخ لمنع قيام اي جمعية عمومية لنادي المريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة ويتوقع ان يتسبب ذلك في مواجهات خطيرة بين ابناء المريخ








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*#المصري يقترب من المريخ




 اكمل المريخ خلال الساعات الماضية اتفاقه مع لاعب الرواق الايسر ونجم منتخب صقور الجديان والاهلي الخرطوم اللاعب عمر المصري بغرض التوقيع في الانتدابات التي تنطلق في الثاني عشر من الشهر الجاري وكان المريخ قد خطى خطوة جادة بالتوقيع مع اللاعب وييتوقع ان يتم الاعلان عن الصفقة خلال الساعات المقبلة








*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* المنتخب الوطني يتقدم اربعة مراكز في تصنيف "فيفا" لشهر ابريل ويحتل المركز 123 عالمياً و 33 افريقياً ..







*

----------

